# Do you have a song that you never get tired of?



## AprilSun (Oct 5, 2018)

I have a song that I can listen to over and over and over without stopping and never get tired of it. I will be out walking and will play it at least four times in a row and love it every time. Any other song, I would get tired of playing it that many times in a row but not this one. It is Unchained Melody by the Righteous Brothers. Do you have one that you enjoy like this?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2018)

yep i have a few but this one springs to mind first... I often get Alexa to play it over and over again when I'm in the shower... lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2018)

Love your pick Holly, never tire of a lot of Neil Young's songs.  Here's an oldie that I always love to hear and could easily play over and over. :jammin:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 5, 2018)

A huge fan of Western music as well as country, I never get tired of hearing Gene Autry sing, I'm back in the Saddle Again.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2018)

Johnny  Mathis     singing     "Misty".


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Johnny  Mathis     singing     "Misty".



Yes that's a lovely song...

here he is Falcon...


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2018)

In 1956, we played this song hundreds of times. Still love it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Oct 6, 2018)

One of the songs that I've never grown tired of is "I Can See Clearly Now" sung by Johnny Nash.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying- by Gerry&The Pacemakers
I loved it the 1st time I heard it in the 60's,still today Sue


----------



## normbucky (Oct 6, 2018)

Mine must be Leonard Cohen’s Hallelujah


----------



## kburra (Oct 7, 2018)

The Reels - "This Guy's In Love ( With You )"


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I have a song that I can listen to over and over and over without stopping and never get tired of it. I will be out walking and will play it at least four times in a row and love it every time. Any other song, I would get tired of playing it that many times in a row but not this one. It is *Unchained Melody by the Righteous Brothers*. Do you have one that you enjoy like this?



I cannot argue with that

along with _*House of the Rising Sun *_(The Animals)
I used to sing it in the shower, every day, until the shower rebelled with mold


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I have a song that I can listen to over and over and over without stopping and never get tired of it. I will be out walking and will play it at least four times in a row and love it every time. Any other song, I would get tired of playing it that many times in a row but not this one. It is Unchained Melody by the Righteous Brothers. Do you have one that you enjoy like this?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 7, 2018)

Well, you folks KNOW that it has to be a Classic Rock song...…..

Out of many, Renegade by Styx. Love the keyboard in that group.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2018)

Beethoven's 9th symphony.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 7, 2018)

I love music, but I can't think of a sing song that I like to hear "over and over again."   Of course when I was a kid, I played "Satisfaction" by the Stones on my 45 rpm record player until my father threatened to toss it out into the yard.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 7, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


>



WOW!!!! He was as good looking as his song was pretty!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2018)

_"It's another world at night..."_


----------



## Trade (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2018)

Another song I never tire of.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 12, 2018)

Just heard this on Radio Caroline.One of my all time favourites.


----------



## Wren (Oct 12, 2018)

One of my favourite country singers


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2018)

One of the first songs I danced to with my boyfriend when we were in High School and we got married 5yrs after that dance and I still love dancing with him.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2018)

I've been listening to this song a lot today. It was my parents favorite song and today would have been their Anniversary. I hope they are dancing to it in Heaven.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## DGM (Nov 4, 2018)

Pretty Woman by Roy Orbison (Chris Isaak's cover of it is good too) and, speaking of Chris Isaak:  I never tire of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlJew-Dw87I


----------

